# Scribing acute angles



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Probably a newbie question but how do I scribe for a shelf that has one end up against a 90° corner and the other end on an 88° corner? 

Actually, I just figured out i can scribe it fine its how do I install it when the back edge will be longer than the front opening?

Hope this makes sense....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*ain't gonna happen*

You always tilt the shelves to get them in, but material thickness comes into play as well as dimension. I would just make them both 90 degrees and don't tell anyone here.:|


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

think pieces.

one piece for the right side - perhaps 50% of length. 
plunk it in, scribe the 88' edge.
cut the scribed edge and test fit.
move the template to the finish piece, align the back corner (in this case) and transfer the scribe line.

the transfer point measurements along the back edge must be accurate , , ,


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I would like to avoid seams as I'm spraying the shelves before hand so as little touching up after would be great. Also, forgot to mention these are floating shelves so a support on the wall and they slide in, over the supports. 

Any other tips would be appreciated but thanks for the ones given so far!!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Forget the angle. It's not necessary to ever know the angle. Measure the distance at front and back and mark a line and cut it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*not so ...*



Steve Neul said:


> Forget the angle. It's not necessary to ever know the angle. Measure the distance at front and back and mark a line and cut it.


You have to know if the sides are parallel or NOT. If not, then you need to know which one or if BOTH are at not at 90 degrees. If you cut the shelves at 90 degrees, and the sides are NOT, then they won't fit properly. You could measure the distance front and back and have a parallelogram, not a rectangle.
Don't ask me how I know this .....:smile3:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> You always tilt the shelves to get them in, but material thickness comes into play as well as dimension. I would just make them both 90 degrees and don't tell anyone here.:|


Good answer. No one will ever notice as they fit properly at the front. 2 deg is not very much anyway over a typical shelf width.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> You have to know if the sides are parallel or NOT. If not, then you need to know which one or if BOTH are at not at 90 degrees. If you cut the shelves at 90 degrees, and the sides are NOT, then they won't fit properly. You could measure the distance front and back and have a parallelogram, not a rectangle.
> Don't ask me how I know this .....:smile3:


The OP said one end is square. I can get the angle by dimensions even if the shelf is wider at one end than the other. It's like surveying measuring the points where the lines intersect.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

>>>I would like to avoid seams

one uses the short piece only to scribe the angle, cut it, then transfer the cut line to the full length piece....
the scribing pc does not need to be wood - I've used corrugated many many times - however comma - make sure (in this case) the back edge is perfectly straight....


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Is it like this? I have cleats on the sides. I scribed one side then the other. 

I just fixed the wall after I slid them in. Mud, primer, paint.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Shelving for closets and pantries:
It's great when things fit tight. But when they don't, use caulk.


----------

